# Wool Mill & Grading Centre, Devon, Jan2011



## Incognito (Jan 11, 2011)

North Tawton Wool mill and grading centre, Devon

Visited January 2011 with (Collingwood & Lectrician + 1), thanks for finding this one Collingwood.

North Tawton lies almost at the geographical centre of Devon. It dates back to Roman times when a fort known as Nemetostatio, strategically located on a route to Cornwall, was based here. The present town, however, was built on trade and industry. It developed several industries including woollen manufacturing, bark stripping for a local tannery, and ginger beer bottling. Prominent in the Town Square is the fine clock tower, erected in 1887, to celebrate Queen Victoria's Golden Jubilee.

The North Tawton woollen mill was established in about 1750 by John Fulford of Crediton, the Fulford family remaining in possession until its Purchase by Gilbert Vicary in 1842. The site was sold to Messrs Shore of Halifax who closed it in 1930. It appears from the listed buildings list that Vicary added further extensions to the site in 1845. After its closure in 1930 the site was used by the Government for storing of wool for a short period. Some of the warehouse was also rented out later for the storage of milk.

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 11, 2011)

Great pics and the type of place I love. Well done.


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 11, 2011)

Some nice shots there, it's a lovely little site. Paid this place a visit last year whilst checking another site.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 11, 2011)

This place looks like a good explore.

Great shots!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol, the bike was there when I went in May 2009, someone's stood it up since then.

Not a bad little explore


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Quite a nice little old place that


----------



## cuboard (Jan 12, 2011)

some really nice shots here man! love the bike and the original machinery looks great


----------



## muppet (Jan 12, 2011)

nice find thanks for posting . another one for the list


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 12, 2011)

That looks great. Love the machinery remains...just my kind of place, but a bit out of my way sadly.
Good stuff.


----------



## Incognito (Jan 12, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> That looks great. Love the machinery remains...just my kind of place, but a bit out of my way sadly.
> Good stuff.



Where you based, i didn't think you were too far away from it? There is a bus stop near it lol


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 12, 2011)

Incognito said:


> Where you based, i didn't think you were too far away from it? There is a bus stop near it lol


Yeh, I had a look, but it does mean an hour & half bus journey into Exeter then another hour or so from there. I do have a cunning plan, though...lol...gradually making out a list of routes where there are other places to visit at the same time, and planning some b&b overnight stops, so I'll add it to my list.


----------



## Incognito (Jan 12, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Yeh, I had a look, but it does mean an hour & half bus journey into Exeter then another hour or so from there. I do have a cunning plan, though...lol...gradually making out a list of routes where there are other places to visit at the same time, and planning some b&b overnight stops, so I'll add it to my list.



Yeah that sucks its a nice site but not worth nearly 3 hours on the bus lol, definetly worth getting a few sites along the way to do.


----------

